# my ghost shrimp is gone!!



## lechon

i transferred my betta and shrimp in a 1/2 gallon bowl while i cleaned its original bowl. they mustv been in the 1/2 gallon for a couple hours. when i last looked, the shrimp was gone! completely gone!! no trace of him.

the last time i saw, both the shrimp & betta were happily sitting there... i doubt the shrimp could have jumped (can they jump out??) 2 inches out of the bowl, then squirmed out of nowhere! *could it be that my betta ate him completely?? * my betta doesnt look like there could b an entire ghost shrimp in his belly. its really odd


----------



## Chazwick

MMMM, Sounds like a hungry BETTA to me, if you've placed in them into a 1/2 gallon bowl, which is smaller than their original setting, then seeing as there wasn't much room, the Betta probably felt territorial and ate him... Betta... they're so unpredictable... I'm not such a keen shrimp keeper, so i'm unaware if Shrimps can JUMP OUT... which i doubt... Maybe think about getting him a snail buddy instead... lol


----------



## kristian18f

Ghost shrimp can jump, but not out of water (get one in a net, and you'll see what I mean). I haven't ever had a betta eat a ghost shrimp unless it was dead (then It's a treat for them). But, bettas are unpredictable.


----------



## Lydia

Yes ghost shrimp can jump out of water. If they can't, please explain why I kept on finding ghost shrimp dried out on my carpet before I put a cover on my tank. They can jump amazingly high for their size. I've had them jump out of the net too like kristian said.


----------



## Osiris

I've had'em jump on my face before! Netting them to go into the tank, i use them as treats to my cichlids, hehe, prolly not something want to hear, but it's gross when their on your face. I've seen lots jump out of the water onto the glass tops too.


----------



## dolphinkid

Hilo! New here lol... yea... It could be very possible that your betta ate it, believe me, I didnt think it was possible either. I have witnessed mine do it! lol. Went over to the 10 gallon she was in to find a ghost shrimp sticking 1/2 way out of her mouth. I didn't even know she could even try to eat something that big!! But, luckily, (after I had a panic attack) she turned out to be fine. :mrgreen: 
Dolphinkid


----------



## micstarz

they JUMP way far!!

actually something similar happened to me, only it happended three times. 

the first time I had a cory in a 5gal (i was a noob fishkeeper then) and overnight it dissapeared... I ripped my room apart but could not find anything...

the secnd time the same thing happend with my ACF... alone in the same 5gal and after a few days it was gone... tore the room down, could not find.

the third time, same thing, with the ghost shrimp. I look thouroughly everywherere, no dried carcasses and i am sure there are no c-ockroaches in our apartment.... 

just purely VANISHED all three times!!

well back on track, I think your shrimp jumped. I mean, if a fat 'overweight' male veiltail betta can clear 3 cm above water, why cant a ghost shrimp?


----------



## fishn00b

I'm pretty sure that all inverts would try and get out of the tank. I haven't been lucky enough to find ghost shrimp in my LFS but I have bought assortments of FW Crabs and it was a battle to keep them in the tank (with the lid closed). I have found them underneath couches, TVs, and carpets. I have a blue crayfish also. The crayfish is mostly lazy but if he sees an opening he's climbing everything to get to it. So basically to answer your question, it is viable that your betta ate your ghost shrimp, but I would have to say that it seems more logical for the shrimp to have just jumped from that two inch bowl and buried itself in some dark damp part of your house.


----------



## kristian18f

Hmm.. Guess I should of said that I've never had one that jumped out of the water. All of my tanks are tall though, never put on in a bowl. I just got some new ones for my betta tanks.


----------

